# Warren Co reports 2018



## How2fish (Jul 18, 2018)

Well its that time again , please post any updates , questions, reports etc for Warren Co for the upcoming season . And good luck  this season and be safe !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Sure is! Should be a another great year!


----------



## How2fish (Aug 8, 2018)

Well was down to camp last weekend to move/hang stands and do a little scouting.  Lots of soft mast growing , not a lot of acorns but with all the leaves couldn't really tell. Just great to get to camp and spend some time in the woods.!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 19, 2018)

Went by my clubs today to do a little work. Only three weeks until bow season! Soft mass looked good. Acorns didn’t look super loaded but hard to tell. We’ll see when the acorns start to drop!!


----------



## How2fish (Sep 25, 2018)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Went by my clubs today to do a little work. Only three weeks until bow season! Soft mass looked good. Acorns didn’t look super loaded but hard to tell. We’ll see when the acorns start to drop!!


Any luck bow hunting yet?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 28, 2018)

I haven’t even been bowhunting this year. I simply have had no time. I’m gonna try the first weekend in October!


----------



## How2fish (Oct 1, 2018)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I haven’t even been bowhunting this year. I simply have had no time. I’m gonna try the first weekend in October!


Me either we did have work weekend last weekend but I won't get to hunt to mid week of muzzle loader...good luck when you get out !


----------



## Moose Master (Oct 19, 2018)

You fellers hunting this weekend?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 19, 2018)

Listened to lots of acorns falling into Kiokee Creek over in McDuffie on Wednesday.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 22, 2018)

Seen a lot of young bucks chasing and crushing since Saturday. Biggest buck was a 115-120” 8 Pointer. Total of 31 deer. The big bucks should get cranked up soon!!


----------



## Tarrowood (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey guys, is there a deer processor or deer hanging cooler in Warren county near the carmax area ?  Thanks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Tarrowood said:


> Hey guys, is there a deer processor or deer hanging cooler in Warren county near the carmax area ?  Thanks


Pittmans will probably be your closet Deer Processor to Camak. I don’t think Oliphants is open anymore. Maybe someone can correct me on that


----------



## GRT24 (Oct 27, 2018)

Also Garners just east of Sparta on 22. They do a really good job as well


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 27, 2018)

Go to Pittmans good people. Been seeing alot of does small bucks on property off Elam Church Rd. Lot acorns and persimmons


----------



## How2fish (Oct 31, 2018)

I took a nice 2.5 year old 8 pt last day of muzzle loader . Have a few nice bucks on trail cam, hunted last week and buddy took another nice 8 pt but not a lot of rutting sign yet on our lease...not going this week but going right after voting next Tuesday for the rest of the week . Hoping for some good weather and I think it will be ON...P.S please don't forget to vote next week.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 4, 2018)

Last monday morning they were moving passed on two almost there 8 pointers. One had a broken or game front leg but was eating acorns looked healthy and was chasing a doe so i let him pass for his effort. Buddy killed spike yesterday morning with one spike broke and hanging down in front of eye still had velvet on it.


----------



## Bransdad (Nov 5, 2018)

On the way out of camp this morning saw a small 8 pt. chase a doe across our food plot into small patch of woods. Leaving again Thursday going to stay 5 or so days. Hoping for decent weather and movement.


----------



## LHefner17 (Nov 5, 2018)

Girlfriends 3rd deer , 1st sitting completely by herself. Killed 10/25/2018 Warren County


----------



## How2fish (Nov 5, 2018)

Bransdad said:


> On the way out of camp this morning saw a small 8 pt. chase a doe across our food plot into small patch of woods. Leaving again Thursday going to stay 5 or so days. Hoping for decent weather and movement.


I'm heading down tomorrow for the rest of the week...I heard a number of big ones were taken last weekend ...good luck


----------



## How2fish (Nov 5, 2018)

LHefner17 said:


> Girlfriends 3rd deer , 1st sitting completely by herself. Killed 10/25/2018 Warren CountyView attachment 948289


Congrats that is a dandy one !


----------



## gahunter2011 (Nov 5, 2018)

Warren county 11/2/2018
Followed a doe into a food plot


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice thats a tall tiner


----------



## Kev (Nov 5, 2018)

gahunter2011 said:


> View attachment 948332
> 
> Warren county 11/2/2018
> Followed a doe into a food plot


I hunt down Greenwood Church Rd. just south of I-20 on 278. Been seeing a deer that looks identical to that one. Are you close to there? Btw, congratulations on a great warren county deer.


----------



## gahunter2011 (Nov 6, 2018)

Kev said:


> I hunt down Greenwood Church Rd. just south of I-20 on 278. Been seeing a deer that looks identical to that one. Are you close to there? Btw, congratulations on a great warren county deer.




Thanks Kev, We hunt off hwy 16 about 5 miles from the Hancock county line.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Nov 9, 2018)

Kev said:


> I hunt down Greenwood Church Rd. just south of I-20 on 278. Been seeing a deer that looks identical to that one. Are you close to there? Btw, congratulations on a great warren county deer.



I hunt not far south of you off of Old Greensboro road we have a few deer that are tall an narrowish. I killed a nice one last year and one of my buddies killed one this year. Plus most of what we have on camera may be 16 wide at most. Mine was 15 and his was 14 although both were sporting some tall long tines with decent mass. Don’t get me wrong though they are still big deer. Mine was 120 and his scored 125 so not babies.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Nov 9, 2018)

Here are some deer that are still alive and on our hitlist


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Haven’t been here in a while, those are some very nice bucks!! Congrats to the hunters. I’ve seen ALOT of deer but haven’t pulled the trigger yet on a buck


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 6, 2019)

Any of y’all chasing birds?


----------

